# Dissapointed with my poodleit collar



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

About a year ago I bought Aria a gorgeous poodle it collar that cost me a total of 65.00 with the 20.00 shipping to the US. By august, the chain had rusted from running in the rain. I live in Washington, so I really can't get away from it. Also, the little tabs had come apart and the metal poodlit logo had long fallen off. The fact that I show Aria, and have her in full coat, means I rarely wear the collar on her, so for 65.00 I don't feel it heldup to my standards at all, and now i dont wear it on her because i do not want rust stains in her white hair. In September I bought another hair saver collar from a vendor at the PCA regionals in Salem, Oregon. It was much cheaper, but it jokes Aria because it gets twisted inside itself and doesn't have anything to stop it from floating around in there. Does anyone know of anyone else who makes quality show coat protector collars? I would love to make my own, but I no longer have access to a sewing machine :-/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi
Renee Koch of Gardenpath poodles in Kitchener, Ontario makes show collars. If you scroll down to the bottom of the page I have linked you will see them. She will custom make material and size. I have two collars and they have stood up to constant use when our poodles were in show coat. GARDENPATH STANDARD POODLES: Latest News


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

TLP said:


> Hi
> Renee Koch of Gardenpath poodles in Kitchener, Ontario makes show collars. If you scroll down to the bottom of the page I have linked you will see them. She will custom make material and size. I have two collars and they have stood up to constant use when our poodles were in show coat. GARDENPATH STANDARD POODLES: Latest News


I have been wondering what these poodle collars everyone was talking about were...now I see. I have been looking for a sewing project (I have to learn to sew because I'm studying to be a parachute rigger), so maybe I will make one for Hans. Not that he will ever have a show coat, but I need the practice anyway, and maybe we will let him have long hair when it gets cold again. What kind of fabric is normally used for the lining? Satin?


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Satin and silk

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

FIRESTORM I make them for my girl.........they are padded ( I use a thin quilt batting). the outside is fabric of choice and the inside lining is satin....also make sure the tabs that hold the chain in place are doubled or tripled to stand the rubbing from the chain. Needless to say, also double stitch them(the tabs). I figured it out by looking at the Poodleit website ...........they are easy to make if you get the measurements correct! The chain must fit the collar or it will 'bunch up'......happy sewing!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, I do. They are a simple design and you add your own collar to it. I bought one for Jazz and it was $20 dollars. It does not twist around at all and spins nicely on his neck. I got it from California dog. You should email her because I don't know that they are one the website, but she had loads of colors and choices at the last dog show. Here is her facebook page that has them:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.529715283768514.1073741829.121750337898346&type=1

I actually like mine a whole lot better than the poodleit collars I have bought. Of course, I don't even need it now! LOL

Also, I bought a white pine slip lead that I used at the dog shows. They do not tear the hair. Jazz' handler only uses those. I bought a white pine harness for Cooper, too. The website is confusing and you have to hunt around for the stuff, but they are reliable and I have ordered several things from them:
White Pine Outfitters - Welcome to White Pine Outfitters

Honestly, though, the simple poodle hairsaving collars at California dog were well priced and DO NOT TWIST UP! My poodleit collars would spin well, but also twist and bunch up, although I had no trouble with the metal rusting.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Even more than neck protectors I like to use the white pine slip leads and limited slip collars. I find that they are even better for coat than those big fancy neck hair protectors.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I agree with you CM, but the only issue I have with the white pine for every day use is the control. Maybe they have a choke or martingale one? I never checked that. But, I did find myself using the white pine to tool around the dog shows. I could put it on Jazz before he had the spray broken down even and never had any hair break from it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I haven't had any issues with control - the limited slip collar is essentially a martingale. The slip lead I haven't had control issues with either but I am kind of a stickler about leash manners right from the beginning.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you guys! Molly I wish I could make them for my girl! She would have one to match every outfit! Hahaha I'm kidding. I'm not that crazy.. Well.. Anyways..lol I don't have access to a sewing machine, but hopefully in the future I can. They look so easy to make

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think you should email Olga at Poodleit -- she has great customer service and might work with you there. I know she stands behind her products. Just an idea.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I love the White Pine collars....I just ordered the snap collar for Sunny. Thinking about using it when we start jogging. His collars always catch when they spin around, etc. since his coat is longer all over. The sizing and website is not the best, but their products are very economical and great!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I will add that the limited slip works great for Sunny, too, but he is 100% great on lead; not sure how well it would work if you needed control, too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I used the limited slip to train and compete with Tiger through his Rally Advanced title, Beginner Novice obedience title, and his first leg toward his CD title. So, I consider it a pretty legit collar! 

Just want to mention that I would not use the soft snap collar with a show coat.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I used the limited slip to train and compete with Tiger through his Rally Advanced title, Beginner Novice obedience title, and his first leg toward his CD title. So, I consider it a pretty legit collar!
> 
> Just want to mention that I would not use the soft snap collar with a show coat.


I was thinking of the snap for everyday walking.....I just keep his coat longer so it will "slide" easier than others. They are so inexpensive ($7.90 I think) if it doesn't work I won't be too upset, could always just use the slip.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

liljaker said:


> I was thinking of the snap for everyday walking.....I just keep his coat longer so it will "slide" easier than others. They are so inexpensive ($7.90 I think) if it doesn't work I won't be too upset, could always just use the slip.


 I meant for the OP, who would be using it in place of a neck hair protector for a poodle In show coat. You don't have anybody in show coat, right? So you can use whatever you want.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought about emailing the poodleit owner, but honestly I just don't want to mess with the shipping and it fell apart in less than 6 months, I would rather find something cheaper in case my girl is just too rough and I need to replace them more often. She only wears it for walks and runs so I really didn't get much use out of it. I'm really dissapointed because her collars are gorgeous, but I feel they are way too expensive for not being able to handle moderate use

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

I haven't ordered one yet for Sully, but have seen this site on FB pages and their Kindness Collars look pretty nice. Have picked out one for Sully, but getting around to measuring, emailing, etc. takes time and things have been pretty.... OH LOOK A SQUIRREL!!! around here. lol

Dogs In Style


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Those are really nice. I'm a little curious how friendly they are to show coat. I think I might email her and ask her if she has any show clients. Im more concerned about protecting hair than control, but those look like they may hold up for both

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have some of those, too. They are really pretty but in my experience they can damage the coat. Really anything can, but I didn't have a good experience. I do use the collars just not for show coat. I think some other people here have had better luck with those collars though.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I think I should not take the chance on those then. Maybe in the future after she finishes her Ch. Because I really like the one with pink poodles..lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

